# Term and source...



## GWB (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi - first post here thanks for any help
What is the term for 1/4 round material that is not round? 1/4 flat....? :no:
I need some of this in teak to finish the joint between the sole (floor) of my boat and the wall.
Gary


----------



## mmike032 (Mar 25, 2009)

shoe mold is what we call it


----------



## RussBoyd (Feb 28, 2009)

*molding*

I agree with Mike. Especially if it's for the "sole" of your boat a "shoe" mold seems appropriate, but it takes a lot of miters to go around a shoe. Sorry, couldn't resist. Welcome to both of you. I'm fairly new also. Russ


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Bleach will usually kill shoe mold.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

GWB,
Welcome to the forum. Shoe mold it is. Shoe mold is normally 3/4" high by 5/8" thick. True quarter round is 3/4" x 3/4". I like the look of the shoe mold better than the 1/4 round. It also is a little more flexable and easier to nail.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Most production shoe moulding is available in many species and is usually 1/2" thick x 3/4" high.


----------



## GWB (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks all for the help!


----------

